# USPS new flat rate BOXES!!!!



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

just found out that USPS has a nice deal for those heavy yet smallish items

$7.70 gets it shipped priority mail! 

Dimensions are
1) 11" X 8.5" X 5.5"
2) 12" X 3.5" X 14"


...wonder how much substrate I can ship in a box muahahaha


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Cool! When did they start that?
I always underestimate the shipping charges and wind up digging out of my pocket..... Although I don't mind for most people.


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

Here are the details

The Priority Mail Flat Rate Box is $7.70 for any U.S. destination and any weight up to a 70 lb. maximum.
• The inside dimensions for the two boxes available are 11" x 8.5" x 5.5" and 13.625" x 11.875" x 3.375".
• The contents of the flat rate box must be neatly contained inside of the box with adhesive packaging tape.
• The box must close securely and retain its shape when taped with adhesive.
• The shape of the box may not be changed or enlarged to fit its contents.


----------



## wild-tiger (Sep 28, 2004)

Yeah, I just saw these yesterday when I was at the po. Unfortunately these 2 boxes really don't fit anything I ship....ever. So while I'm glad they did this, it wont work for me. *sigh*

Besides I can usually ship cheaper using some of the other boxes USPS provides.

I think it's a great idea, the USPS is finally getting the picture! Way to go USPS.


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

Went llooking for some of these flat rate boxes today and the rural PO's near don't have any yet, but, you can order them online. I figured you paid $7.70 for the box as it would already have to postage onit, but I was wrong. You can order the boxes right from the USPS site at no charge and they are delivered to your door in 10-14 days, again at no charge. 25 boxes to to a pack.


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

An 11" x 8.5" x 5.5" box will hold 24.7 lbs of Flourite Red.

To send cross country via Priority Mail $23.30, now with a flat rate box it's only $7.70. Think of the saving in shipping bags of fish. The box shape will also allow for a large volume of plants. 

The box holds 1.9 cubic gallons.


----------

